# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  شرح كتاب النهج الأسمى في شرح أسماء الله الحسنى للشيخ محمد الحمود النجدي

## أم أبي التراب

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

* الحمدلله*
* سُئل الشيخ صالح بن عبدالعزيز آلï؛چلشيخ في شرحه للعقيدة الطحاوية: ما هو أفضل كتاب شرح الأسماء الحسنى واعتنى بمعناها؟
فأجاب بقوله: أحسن ما ألف في ذلك فيما أعلم كتاب "النهج الأسمى"  لأحد طلبة   العلم في الكويت محمد الحمود، وهو من أنفع ما كتب في ذلك،  ويليه ما فرقه   الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن سعدي في كتبه من معاني الأسماء و  الصفات. الوجه الثاني من الشريط الثالث/سظ£

*كتاب :النهج الأسمى في شرح أسماء الله الحسنى 
للشيخ محمد الحمود النجدي*

منهج الكتاب في قسمين:
الأول: الأسماء الواردة في القرآن العظيم.
الثاني:الأسماء الواردة في السنة المطهرة الثابتة.

ويتم ذكر:
أولًا: ذكر المعنى اللغوي للاسم.
ثانيًا: بيان ورود الاسم في القرآن الكريم.
ثالثاً: بحث معنى الاسم في حق الله تعالى.
رابعًا: بيان آثار الإيمان بالأسماء الحسنى.
خامسًا: تخريج الأحاديث التي ترد في البحث.
سادسًا :القسم الثاني: إثبات أسماء الله الحسنى الواردة في السنة الصحيحة.
* *لتحميل الكتاب :مجلدين في كتاب واحد
اضغط هنا*

*الشرح الصوتي للشيخ:* *:محمد الحمود النجدي**
اضغط هنا*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله فيك

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*آمين وإياكم*

----------

